# Music Anyone?



## JKD_Silat (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm newb here, so please forgive me if this was the topic of a past thread. What music , if any do you guys listen to while training? For South East Asian arts, we listen to traditional Phillipino percussions. For JKD, we blast everything from classis rock, techno, speed metal, to underground hip hop, depending on who is instructing in any given class. Its kinda funny, when I'm shadowboxing, or working my heavy bag at home, I often still hear the music pulsating in my head, and it really helps my rhythm! Guess thats better than the voices that were there before......


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 4, 2005)

JKD_Silat said:
			
		

> I'm newb here, so please forgive me if this was the topic of a past thread. What music , if any do you guys listen to while training? For South East Asian arts, we listen to traditional Phillipino percussions. For JKD, we blast everything from classis rock, techno, speed metal, to underground hip hop, depending on who is instructing in any given class. Its kinda funny, when I'm shadowboxing, or working my heavy bag at home, I often still hear the music pulsating in my head, and it really helps my rhythm! Guess thats better than the voices that were there before......


The beat can help. Pure congas allow the beat to flow without the distarction of listening to a song.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Mar 12, 2005)

Industrial, it's great for practicing


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2005)

My JKD instructor tends to play classic rock during training. Rarely, the drums.


----------



## bart (Mar 29, 2005)

During my eskrima class I play a cd called Sabla Tolo 2 by Hassam Ramzy. He does traditional arabic percussion. It gives a nice beat to the class that doesn't cause a distraction. He also has a nice flamenco cd out called Flamenco Arabe that does pretty nice too.


----------



## JPR (Mar 30, 2005)

I rarely notice the music, I just train.

 JPR


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 30, 2005)

Cuda plays jazz when we train. He can get more in-depth as to why, but basically it has to do with the improvisational nature of jazz. The broken rythm, half-beats, etc. that you find there. 

Personally, I like classic rock (gotta get the Led out) and latin music (specifically salsa) and latin jazz (Tito Puente, Arturo Sandoval).

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## beauty_in_the_sai (May 2, 2005)

I like doing martial arts to music. It helps me get lost in the art and think of nothing else for some reason. I mainly listen to New Age, like Enya and enigma when I do martial arts. For faster, harder training, Evanescence.


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 6, 2005)

there are a few i listen to that are more related to rock and some inspirational. i mainly use them for the beat to work on footwork and speed


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jun 6, 2005)

I almost always train with music,but nothing stops "the voices"


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a lot of classic rock on my Ipod, I use that when I am hitting the bag.


----------

